# Easy Chuck



## Wildman (Nov 16, 2012)

I am excited about the concept of not breaking off hex screws changing jaws. Not ready to buy one of these chucks, still wish had prices listed. Need optional spindle adapter to fit my lathe.  I still use chuck & waste blocks, faceplates & jam chucks when exceed chuck jaws. 

Easy Wood Tools - Woodturning Made Easy - Carbide Woodturning Technology - Never sharpen again! : Ci6 Easy Chuck

People that change jaws a lot might be the ticket. I will check back in Dec for prices.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 16, 2012)

Woodcraft sells them. $500.00


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 16, 2012)

mredburn said:


> Woodcraft sells them. $500.00


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow I think I can use my allen wrench for that price! ouch!!!!!!


----------



## bitshird (Nov 17, 2012)

mikespenturningz said:


> Wow I think I can use my allen wrench for that price! ouch!!!!!!



Me Too !!!!


----------



## RetiredJake (Nov 17, 2012)

mredburn said:


> Woodcraft sells them. $500.00



Buy Easy Wood Tools 4 Jaw Easy Chuck at Woodcraft.com

Ouch !!!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Am I crazy or do the Jaws look plastic?


----------



## Wildman (Nov 17, 2012)

Ron was wondering same thing just not sure.

I am still excited by innovation of this new chuck and expect price will come down eventually. Right now, initial cost of an Easy Wood Chuck big obstacle for most but not all woodturners. My two Talon chucks did not cost that much.  Still engineering, manufacturing, and distribution cost always high for new items.  

With positive feedback from actual users over time, allows this chuck to compete with existing chucks available. Other manufacturers will jump on board and make their own versions of this style chuck.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 17, 2012)

That's insane! For $500, you can buy 4 Nova Midi Chuck (on sale $99), a 4 jaw set, AND NEVER NEED TO CHANGE JAWS


----------



## bitshird (Nov 17, 2012)

For that kind of money you could buy several Vicmark or Axminster chucks, not to mention if you clean out the screws and replace them when they start to get sloppy, also those EXPENSIVE hex wrenches<LOL> you don't break the screws. you can even grind the  ends flat on the hex wrenches if you're too cheap to buy new ones !!.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 17, 2012)

I agree price of one Easy Wood Chuck and whatever additional jaw & spindle adapter cost out of this world.  Like many woodturners already have more than one chuck. First Talon chuck included thread adapter although did buy 1 ¼ X 8 TPI adapter when got a new lathe. My second Talon bought just chuck body, spigot jaws & threaded insert cost more than first one.  Convenience has a price in my case already over $500 for chucks.  

Pretty sure Craig Jackson woodturner & tool maker has a sizeable investment already outlined above in his Easy Wood Chuck.  Until this chuck gets out to woodturning community and used and abused do we really know it’s value? Already mentioned above if this chuck catches on other manufacturers will have knock offs. 

How many manufacturers and woodturners have already copied Easy Wood Carbide tools!

Other than, most 4-jaw chucks now made in China what innovation in chuck design can you point too?


----------



## pensbydesign (Nov 18, 2012)

seen and used this chuck very nice, but 500...... and only fits a 1 x 8
thay will make ad. later to fit 1 1/4 x 8 but the chuck will still have a 1 x 8 then step up and out to the larger size,


----------



## NotURMailman (Nov 19, 2012)

Would be a little less rediculous if it included all the available jaws and a thread adapter, but still too steep for me! I only have three sets of jaws for my scroll chuck. For that kind of money I could buy two more scroll chucks, never have to change them, and still have almost $300 left over...


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 19, 2012)

Wildman said:


> How many manufacturers and woodturners have already copied Easy Wood Carbide tools!


If that company were the first to market these tools, you would have had a good analogy, but they weren't.

As to the chuck, it seems like an awfully expensive solution in search of a problem.


----------



## holmqer (Nov 19, 2012)

brownsfn2 said:


> Am I crazy or do the Jaws look plastic?



I've fooled around with one a bit when Craig Jackson was in town. The jaws are not plastic, they are matte finish steel.

It is heavier than my Talon and lighter than my VM120

Build quality seems similar to Vicmarc, maybe a slight bit better.

I am kind of surprised that it is not a 1 1/4x8 with 1x8 and M33x3.5 adapters. As it is beefier than a Talon, I expected it to target the full size lathe market which in the US is predominantly 1 1/4x8.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 20, 2012)

sbell111 says: 
 “If that company were the first to market these tools, you would have had a good analogy, but they weren't.”

Okay, name first company or individual to make & market carbide tip turning tools! 
Can remember when Easy Wood carbide tip tools only one in Craft Supplies catalog.  Only way to buy carbide tip turning tools was through him or CS.  Can no longer name knock off companies and individuals selling carbide tip turning tools.

'Easy Wood Tools' Do Make Turning Easier - Popular Woodworking Magazine

sbell111 says:

“As to the chuck, it seems like an awfully expensive solution in search of a problem. “ 

Bob Stockdale gouge & Gerry Glaser inspired tools & steel made a wood turner’s life easier.  About that, same time few woodturners in England and Ireland and here played with bevel angles.  

Gerry Glaser’s screw chuck was and still best of its kind. When started turning could buy that screw chuck for under $100.  Not sure about today’s Glaser Hi-tech screw chuck.  Wish had a CS catalog from 1980-1990’s  showing Glaser screw chuck to compare  then and now 

Glaser Screw Chucks | Glaser Hitec Engineering

Right now due to initial cost and like Eric said not having enough spindle adapters to handle more common full size lathes probability only tool junkies going to buy an Easy Chuck. 

We have beat initial cost to death.  Honestly, think if enough turners here and abroad try this chuck and like the features will see more chucks like this down the road. If other chuck manufacturers like Easy Chuck features, somebody might get lots of royalties from his innovations.


----------



## PWL (Nov 20, 2012)

Check out thingswestern.com. I have been using them for 4 or 5 years now.


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wildman said:


> sbell111 says:
> “If that company were the first to market these tools, you would have had a good analogy, but they weren't.”
> 
> *Okay, name first company or individual to make & market carbide tip turning tools!*
> ...


Regarding the bolded bit, the article that you posted includes a comment that he wasn't first.  He is taking the position that his are better, but allows that he wasn't first.

It should also be noted that per their website, EWT began business in 2008.  I'm nearly positive that a quick search if this very forum will turn up individuals selling carbide-tipped turning tools prior to then.


Wildman said:


> sbell111 says:
> 
> “As to the chuck, it seems like an awfully expensive solution in search of a problem. “
> 
> ...


Honestly, I fail to see how your reply has anything to do with my comment, other than you are allowing for the fact that this product is honking expensive for what it is.  Your reply doesn't really address the other half of my point, at all.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 20, 2012)

PWL provided an answer to my question sbell111

“Despite the strange claims and futile patent attempts by others, we made the very first carbide inserted tools to appear in the marketplace, and spent the first 8 years or so demonstrating that carbide was exellent for turning wood, and the remaining years since then demonstrating that carbide turning tools don't need to cost a fortune”
Joe Rawlings 

Was Joe’s penetrator hollowing tool rest the first too?

EZ Reach Flat Top Toolrest Set (5/8 post) at Penn State Industries

I would need the adapter sleeve to fit my lathe. 

Toolrest Adapter Sleeve: 1 OD at Penn State Industries

When add in shipping price about the same.

Knock offs!

Sbell111, without Bob Stockdale, Gerry Glaser, Roy Child (UK) and other turners here and around the world would not be much innovation in world of woodturning. 

Glaser began making & selling turning tools made of HSS, and later more exotic steels. Bob Stockdale & Roy Child and others provided Glaser with lot of input. Roy Child began designing carbon steel turning tools and working with Henry Taylor in the UK.

Self promotion has been part of most successful woodturners turned entrepreneurs. Dropping more names trying to get my point of view across wasted on you. Whether you like the EASY CHUCK or not Craig Jackson is an innovator and entrepreneur whether he sells lot of Easy Chucks or not see parts of his chuck included in other chuck brands one day.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 21, 2012)

Just a video:
Easy Chuck Demo - YouTube


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Nov 21, 2012)

EWT sells the easy chuck for $500. How much did it cost them in supplies and how much are they making? I would guess they make about $200-300 clear profit. I like EWT but that price puts a 14 year old out of the running for purchase.

Levi Woodard
Woodardwoodworks.com

Sent from my Galaxy player using Forum Runner


----------



## Leviblue (Nov 21, 2012)

I'll keep turning a handle and using screws on my Oneway and Nova for that price. Heck I can buy another lathe and not have to change chucks!


----------



## pensbydesign (Nov 22, 2012)

i would not complain about profit buy a slim kit for 4,a blank for 1 or 2 then sell it for 20 to 25
that what making and selling is about, making money. do forget about his time and tools he had to buy. material is not your only cost.


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 22, 2012)

Leatherman1998 said:


> EWT sells the easy chuck for $500. How much did it cost them in supplies and how much are they making? I would guess they make about $200-300 clear profit. I like EWT but that price puts a 14 year old out of the running for purchase.
> 
> Levi Woodard
> Woodardwoodworks.com
> ...


It puts a lot of people out of the running for purchase.  :wink:

I can easily afford it, but would rather buy 2 VicMarcs for that price.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 23, 2012)

People let us review some cost to bring Easy Chuck to market here in Untied States. 

Also, where does the money come from to bring a product to market? OPM might be difficult to get at a bank.  So if do not have enough of your own money have to tap family, friends, or venture capitalist   Sole proprietor ownership and future profits if any diluted. 

Design, drawings
Research & development, prototypes 
Patent application & legal fees
Other business legal & accounting fees
Production, machine set up, materials & minimum order per production run.
Advertisement fees
Cost to sell; hard to estimate cost to put Easy Chuck in vendor stores or websites.
Distribution, shipping

Hardly think there will be big profits from sale of Easy Chucks & accessories for many years to come.  Like have said before might be some real money from licensing to other manufacturers.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 23, 2012)

WILDMAN, what is your stake in all of this hooplah (product)? Seems that you are "trying" too hard to justify the product's (high price)? You are doing a great job on the 'promotional' side of things. Just curious...


----------



## cozee (Nov 23, 2012)

Though a bit on the high cost side, I am liking tis chunk.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 23, 2012)

Wood-of-1-kind, have no stake in success or failure of Easy Wood chuck. Appreciate new innovation in woodturning tools. Like most folks here and on other message boards had a case of sticker shock when learned actual price for an Easy Chuck. But wait there is more no idea on cost of accessories for this chuck. 

Most of the innovation in woodturning tools comes from people inside the turning community. Already mention few woodturning innovators that help advance the craft. Bob Stockdale and Roy Child, advanced bevel angles & designs on today’s bowl and spindle gouges.  Gerry Glaser gave us more than just carbon steel tools.  

So when say excited by innovation & features of new Easy Wood Chuck am sincere! Where would turning community be without time, money, and effort of the people that take risk.  Still look forward to reading reviews of item in use.


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wildman said:


> Wood-of-1-kind, have no stake in success or failure of Easy Wood chuck. Appreciate new innovation in woodturning tools. Like most folks here and on other message boards had a case of sticker shock when learned actual price for an Easy Chuck. But wait there is more no idea on cost of accessories for this chuck.
> 
> Most of the innovation in woodturning tools comes from people inside the turning community. Already mention few woodturning innovators that help advance the craft. Bob Stockdale and Roy Child, advanced bevel angles & designs on today’s bowl and spindle gouges.  Gerry Glaser gave us more than just carbon steel tools.
> 
> So when say excited by innovation & features of new Easy Wood Chuck am sincere! Where would turning community be without time, money, and effort of the people that take risk.  Still look forward to reading reviews of item in use.


Your name dropping is still lost on me.  I fail to see how the mere fact that innovation in woodturning exists demands that this product should be purchased at that price.  Perhaps if it filled some real need, but I'm not seeing that.

You're entire argument as to why this product is good was that it eliminates the problem of breaking off hex screws while changing jaws.  If this was a problem that I frequently experienced (or ever experienced), I suppose that I might be interested in a fix.  Of course, if that were a problem for me, I'd probably examine my practices prior to replacing perfectly good chucks with this expensive one.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 26, 2012)

Sbell111, I do not advocate anyone buy an easy wood chuck! I and other turners that been around more than couple years know only real tool junkies will go out and buy this chuck right away.  Of course we wish Craig Jackson well. Yea, would like to here opinions on this chuck once folks get their hands on it.

Think have explained myself as well as I can. If you do not understand my words sorry cannot help explain it any better. Please ignore my postings now and in the future.


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wildman said:


> Sbell111, I do not advocate anyone buy an easy wood chuck!


Okie dokie.  I guess that I misunderstood your many posts to this thread.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Nov 26, 2012)

I hope you don't get me wrong.
I like the Idea of the easy chuck but the price is way out for turners my age. I like the idea of the snap lock jaws and the part keyless design though.

Levi Woodard
Woodardwoodworks.com

Sent from my Galaxy player using Forum Runner


----------



## pensbydesign (Nov 27, 2012)

a email went out yesterday from easywood tools they are going to make a 1 1/4 x 8 chuch should be out in late dec. price will be the same


----------



## cozee (Nov 27, 2012)

Haters will be haters. What difference does it make if a poster has a stake in a certain product or not? Geesch!! 

(Please forgive my reply a few posts above. I must of had the auto spell check on my phone turn on unknowingly)


----------



## jimskio (Nov 27, 2012)

As with ALL new things the price is going to be high when it first comes out(I'm not even sure if this is that new, just assuming).  I remember when the 19" Trinitron(spelling?) computer monitor came out I was in the market for a big monitor, I bought it for $1200.  Not even 6 months later that same monitor was less than $600.  So I will assume that the price of this chuck will be coming down over time. 
As far as the price goes no one thinks twice when someone on here sells a pen for $500.  

just my .02
jimskio


----------



## pensbydesign (Dec 16, 2012)

a 1 1/4 " chuck will be available end of dec. or in jan. 

also i got a email from nova they now have a chuck with easy jaws didnt take long to get copied they will retail around 350.


----------



## WoodisGood (Dec 20, 2012)

I am finally glad to see that I can buy an AMERICAN made chuck from a company who takes pride in their tools. I have seen this chuck and it is well worth the money. I have ordered my 1-1/4 x 8 tpi from Woodcraft. Can't wait to get it!!


----------

